# Changing Breeds



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If you were to change the current dog breed that you are working, what would you go to and why? I have had German Shepherds and a Giant Schnauzer and all have been from working lines. I changed to the Bouvier des Flandres because I wanted something similar to the Giant but different. I had even looked at the Malinois for the herding aspects. "Gators" with hair and working sheep, what an image!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It's one of the reasons I really like what I do. I have a smattering of different breeds. GSD's, Mals. 1 Rottie, Labs, Goldens and Chessies. Each different in their own way, yet remarkably similar to train.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I want one of these. I bet he has a lot of fight in him.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd go Malinois, because I have GSD's and a Dutchie... so if I had to change breed it would be a Mal, because they are similar to the Dutchie and I really like Dutchies


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Dutchie for me.....Of course I'd need to import Mike for training the thing...I have been admiring the Dutchie for a couple years now, especially watching the antics of Lyka through Mikes pictures and words. I see the Dutchie as very close to my breed, but a little smaller, faster and a lot crazier - not that there's anything wrong with that.

JERRY: I love those CockyDoggies - please put me on the waiting list for your next litter. Weren't you at one time working on the GoatHeadedDog?

HOWARD: I love this thread. Every once in a while we need something relaxing and fun like this.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Well, I'm still not sure if it's the right decision or not, but for all intents and purposes, I have switched camps. Gone are my beloved bulldogs in favor of the Dutchies that have stolen me away.

Why? Attributes. 


Andy.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I want one of these. I bet he has a lot of fight in him.


Jerry,

They used to fight those in Louisiana! Check with Chris, I think they are in his area.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Howard, great thinking question! I look forward to read the responses.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

You were probably talking sport dogs but I will answer from my SAR world.

I currently have a Duck Toller, and would consider one again for my next dog, though it would be form a different breeder and different lines than my current dog.

I am however leaning towards a Mal. Coupel of reasons are:

-I have always wanted one...and a good one would rock at the avalanche profile.

-They have the kind of fur that snow does not stick too (most of our work is in the winter). This is a problem with golden's, border collies and other suitable breeds with feathering. Labs have great non stick coats, but I am not really a lab person.

-Size...a smaller dog works well for me and the job we do. My current dog is only 43 lbs. I love GSD's, but just to big for me.

Like David, I get to see a lot of suitable dog breeds working in our couple of profiles. Labs, goldens, GSD, BC's, mutts...They can all be just AMAZING search dogs...I just want a Mal.  

A mal will be frowned upon by many in my circle, but I am kinda anti-authority anyways


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have 3 Malinois' right now. *IF* I was going to switch breeds ....I'd probably switch back to the Rottweiler or maybe I'd just try something new and give a doberman a try. My reasoning for either of the two breeds mentioned - both breeds are usually one person dogs, most of em come with an off switch and they don't require these ol bones of mine to run, walk or bike as many miles for them to get their exercise. Age is creeping up on me


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, difficult question. I don't think that I want to ever change breeds. Malinois have become by favorite breed since I had my first. I used to be a GSD guy. I guess that I might try a Dutchie, for the same reason that Mike gave. They are very similar to the Mal. Hell, most of them are Mal crosses with brindle coats anyway. If I were to go back to Shepherds, I would probably try a strong nerved Czech line dog. I like their edge. I had Rotties before, but I probably would not go that route. I have been working a Cane Corso recently and he is a very nice representative of the breed, but I just can't see that either. As powerful looking and intimidating as they appear, they are just too big for me. Dobies are out of the question, although they were once one of my favorites when I was a child. Bouviers and Giants have wirey hair and I just don't like it, and most don't have it. It would definitely have to be a X Dutchie if I was going to change. They have a lot of the same qualities that I look for in the Mal. I would definitely need someone to educate me on their lines though. ~Justin


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I spent a lot of years showing, training, competing and hunting with terriers. I've had Kerrys, Norwich, White Bull, Pit, Borders, JRTs. I've hunted with, and dug to many other known and unknow terrier breeds.
Non terriers I've had were St. Bernard, collies, Wiemariner, Spitz, Mals (very short time) and a flock of Curbstone Setters. 
I stil have one JRT but I've loved the GSDs since I was a kid with a GSDxCollie and my daughters grew up with a GSDxDane. Hard to beat them. I have two now. Doubt I'll go back to something else as long as I can keep playing.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I'd go Malinois, because I have GSD's and a Dutchie... so if I had to change breed it would be a Mal, because they are similar to the Dutchie and I really like Dutchies


yeahh right, do your homework again....

Depends on FCI-bred or not and with the crosses on which bloodline.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Have had 2 FCI mals, 1 is still around. Mick is 13 now. Met Dick and switched to x dutchies. Have 9 x dutchies (bred by us or from our bloodline) and 1 FCI dutchie now.
Don't think I'm gonna switch again.
Would like a working line JRT for around the house though.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> yeahh right, do your homework again....
> 
> Depends on FCI-bred or not and with the crosses on which bloodline.


Nobody was talking about bloodlines, just breeds. There is no breed closer to a Dutch Shepherd than a Malinois that I know of.

If you want to get picky about bloodlines, then I will wait for one of your litters to throw a fawn puppy, we'll call it a Malinois and I'll take that one 

There is a reason I don't own a Malinois. You know I've looked for one, and I ended up with GSD's. I miss the explosiveness, the intensity, young aggression and attitude, but at the end of the day they are sound and stable dogs that don't have problems I need to "fix". Sometimes its nice just being able to work with a dog that you don't have to tiptoe around. On *average*, I see this more from GSD's than I do Mal's. Not to say I've not worked with some great Mal's, but nobody seems to know the bloodlines of the dogs I like. There is a police dog in Florida that I would LOVE to own, but the dog has no papers and the handler has no idea where he came from. That's about the same thing I hear from the owners of all the Mal's I have worked and liked.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Susan and thanks Jerry. Jerry is that native to Georgia? Frank Predue is a big chicken businessman from Maryland and I'll bet his estate is seeing big "bucks" here! Double the profits on drum sticks.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmm, good question. I'd probably have to say Dutchies, but at the same time I do plan to get another Dobe one of these days, and before the Dobe I will probably get a bulldog. Either a Pit or an AB. Love my Malinois, will always have them, but I wouldn't mind playing with something else when I have some time. 
I've always wanted a long haired Dutch


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Nobody was talking about bloodlines, just breeds. There is no breed closer to a Dutch Shepherd than a Malinois that I know of.


The GSD, Dutchie and mal all started in the same genepole.

Late 1890's, early 20th century the only difference was the color of the coat. Look at the first pics of GSD/mals/dutchies and they're the same.

There are some simularities, but in the same amount between the GSD and mal than Dutchie and mal.

In general you can say that the character/ drift of the dutchie is between a GSD and a mal. But our line is best compared with the old style bouvier.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm immensely happy with Xena..and if more GSDs had her drive and trainability...life would be much easier...

However, if I was to change breeds in the future, I'd probably go Mali or Dutchie....

I like the speed and associated strengths of Malis...but I don't like the slight weight of many... I'd want one like what my buddy owns.. this beaut of a Mali...I'd probably go for something like this...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

One of Ians dogs, Gary?


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> One of Ians dogs, Gary?


yeah.. that's Sako... very impressive or what ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Selena said;
"Would like a working line JRT for around the house though."
Go for it Selena. I think you'd enjoy one. Just watch so it doesn't try and kill the Dutchies..........once anyway.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Have had Siberian and Alaskan huskies for the last 20 years and would like to have a mal or GSD in the future. I love the athleticism of the mals and would like to do obedience and other pursuits with something other than northern breeds who are excellent at what they are bred to do but not much else .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh that reminds me - I am GAAGAA for malamutes. When I was a groomer, I had a few as clients and I wouldn't even let my bather/brusher work on them - it really seems like they have a WONDERFUL sense of humor and are real talkers too. Maybe when I move to Washington full time I will be able to squeeze one in just for fun. I think I would enjoy weight pulls and ski-joring.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I started with American showline GSD's many years ago, then we got a Rot, after we moved to Alaska we added American Bulldogs. We will always have a good AB or 2, but I am very happy with my new working line GSD but was considering a Dutch before deciding on the litter I chose a puppy out of. I think I will stay with the working line GSD's for Schutzhund now.

Julie


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Northern breeds like Sibes and Malamutes will always be my first love. They tend to have quite a sense of humor (which doesn't always match mine) and they are just so darn beautiful. They do have their limitations though and I appreciate having a dog I can have off leash hiking a few times a week who's not going to wonder over to the next county. I like my Malinois but I would also love a red brindle Dutchie. Something about those tiger striped dogs is so cool. 

One thing that's been in my mind the last few months or so is getting a slightly older (like 5+ years old) rescue pit bull as a therapy dog. I'd love to put a CGC, TT, TDI on one as these dogs need all the help they can in the eyes of the public. I had even thought of some of the Michael Vick reject dogs that Bad Rap has, but 4 dogs is plenty.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

The thing is everytime I start thinking about a different breed, before long I come round to why the GSD is the best for me and decide it would be silly to mess with perfection.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I've always been in love with the German Shepherd. There is just something about the working line German Shepherd that has me in a trance. If there were no longer German Shepherds I'd probably go with a Mal or a Dutchie.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> yeah.. that's Sako... very impressive or what ?


Very impressive, if you want a mal in the UK, get one of Ian.
I loved Ians Indira!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Selena said;
> "Would like a working line JRT for around the house though."
> Go for it Selena. I think you'd enjoy one. Just watch so it doesn't try and kill the Dutchies..........once anyway.


There probably 1 in the (far) future, as a pet and mice-rat-mole hunter.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What a selection of thoughts! It doesn't matter what you work or compete with. In the sport arena you still have to beat the Malinois. They have become the number one dog of choice for most venues. Why? They never sleep! For street duty dogs (patrol) you are working against the Mal. 

Long distance tracking the bloodhound is hard to beat. For man stopping power, I wouldn't want to take one from a Working lines Rottweiler. And as a general rule, the safe all purpose dog has to be a German Shepherd. If you like BIG hair go the Bouvier des Flandres route, wire hair...the Giant Schnauzer. And for easy yard clean up, the Peek-a-Poo! Thanks all for making this topic interesting, for my next critter I'll settle for a stuff animal. :smile:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> The thing is everytime I start thinking about a different breed, before long I come round to why the GSD is the best for me and decide it would be silly to mess with perfection.


You took the words right out of my mouth!

My wife and I have always loved GSDs and vowed that when we finally had a place big enough for one, we'd have one, and now we do. I couldn't ask for a better dog. He might not be as hardass on the protection field as some of the other dogs in our club, but he's well rounded, obedient, athletic, and a great family companion.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Howard,

Again, this was a great question. I loved reading all of the responses. This is the very thing that impresses me about this forum. The hows and whys as to why we all love being involved with dogs. There are so many different dogs out there. And no matter what your passion is there is dog out there for you. Personally I have had a number of different types of dogs. I currently have my first working dog, GDS. I also have a Yorkie and a Shit-zu. Yes the Yorkie and the Shit-zu doesn't quiet fit in with the rest of the breeds in this forum, but I enjoy the tenacity of small breeds. As far as my GDS, I love his disposition and the thinking look in his eyes. I feel that there is a place for all breeds and that they are as individual as there owners.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> I feel that there is a place for all breeds and that they are as individual as there owners.


Kim, thanks for the thoughts. I like this part of your quote because it really says it all. Don't want to get mushy here, but a big hug your way for this remark. It far and away is the real story with canine ownership, protecting our rights to own ANY breed, and to protect the laws which are in place today. There are tree hugging folks out there who would like to selectively label the Boxer, Rottweiler, German Shepherd, Cane Corso, Pit Bull Terrier, and several Mastiff breeds as "dangerous dog breeds."

These folks then have the balls to tell sane owners, breeders, trainers, and clubs to quit owning them. It is the same mindset with handgun legislation. I never saw a Glock .40 handgun kill a person. I have never known of a caring K9 person to recklessly allow their dog breed to run wild. To run throught the city parks chewing the life out of children.

Each breed which has been mentioned has been done so by folks with a passion about the animal. Many know the breed or are willing to learn. And with some breeds, higher safeguards must be put in place for their ownership. Many of these law pushing slugs have never owned a dog and don't have the first idea what working dogs are all about. 

I say shut these bums down and put them out of office. And anyone who sides with them is a collaborator, boycott the business!


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Geeze I don't know.
I really love what my Giant schnauzers bring to the table in attitude, comedy and work ethic ohh yeah did I mention comedy? 
I had a dutchie for a little while and liked her a lot (well I loved her) 
Maybe a dutchie but I think I'll stick with the Giants until it's time for me to find something a bit smaller ... might try a Standard Schnauzer or Irish terrier. Depends...
Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michelle said;
"might try a Standard Schnauzer or Irish terrier. Depends..."

Kerrys rock! My brother and I had fantastic luck in the ob ring with them. My brother even had a HIT with his. (His first time ever in the ring :evil: :lol: )


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

Irish Terriers are amazing - so intelligent and versatile. Irish & Airedales were the favourite dogs for war dog training of Col. Richardson who ran the training school for them during WW1.

Kerry Blues are fantastic too - I've had 2 Irish, so a Kerry would be on my alternative choice list. I suppose it would depend where I was living and what sort of dog activity I had access to. If I ever win the lottery and buy a grouse moor (I can dream!) I'd love a go a training a setter or a pointer.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> In the sport arena you still have to beat the Malinois. They have become the number one dog of choice for most venues. Why? They never sleep!


No no no, Mals are "aweful", "ugly", "to hyper", ect ect. This is the image we need to project so that the breed remains solid!  I only got a Mal because they were so "Ugly"...ya thats it...I like a challenge...ya ya...:^o


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> No no no, Mals are "aweful", "ugly", "to hyper", ect ect. This is the image we need to project so that the breed remains solid!  I only got a Mal because they were so "Ugly"...ya thats it...I like a challenge...ya ya...:^o


I own a Berger Mechalar it is a X between the rare South American Jumping Monkey Hound and a Dingo. What's a Malinois? 

That's my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> I own a Berger Mechalar it is a X between the rare South American Jumping Monkey Hound and a Dingo. What's a Malinois?
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it!


 
LMAO, thats great Geoff, I am still waiting to tell someon that my dog is a Hungarian Duck tolling spitz as I heard someone from another post say! It was just to funny!!!


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

I've always had a soft spot for finding the perfect dark/sable GSD. However, so far, they've all acted like 'deflated' versions of my mal. I guess I'll be a mal guy for a long, long time. I may look into a dutch shepherd in the future. They have the look that I like, and from what I hear, have similar energy levels and temperament as mals.


----------



## Vickie Lanig (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I would like to try a Beauceron or a Giant Schnauzer. I think a Standard Poodle could do sport work too!! It would be so awesome sending a Big Poodle with a Continental show cut for the Courage test! Do you think the helper would wonder WTF is comming for me!!?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Vickie Lanig said:


> I think I would like to try a Beauceron or a Giant Schnauzer. I think a Standard Poodle could do sport work too!! It would be so awesome sending a Big Poodle with a Continental show cut for the Courage test! Do you think the helper would wonder WTF is comming for me!!?


I already think that when I work Giant Schnauzers


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd get a Mal or a Dutchie, I'm not going to play around with the other breeds for working purposes because of how expensive they usually are.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

The next dog I'm going to try is the Australlian Cattle Dog. Hard working and tenacious.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Let me take a spin on this one. Changing breeds is in "Designer Dogs." My sister and I had a healthy exchange of points to this as I saw their little fluff of poo! What about changing the working breeds into designer models? I know that many dogs have been crossed in times past to get what we have now. The problem is you don't know the genetic outcomes down the road.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I've had all kinds of dogs in my life, mostly lab and shepherd types, but I adore my Malinois. Ronan is the first mal I've owned, though likely not the last. There is something about them that has drawn me since the first time I saw one on television about 20 years ago. 

But... I have always wanted a brindle dog. No good reason, just want a brindle dog. I would love to get a Dutchie. Another crazy little pointy dog. Just need to find one that I can live with.


----------



## Julie Kinsey (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm devoted to my Amstaffs, and we've had PWCorgis. I loved the luxurious coat and hated cleaning up the hair. I've thought about a Sealyham, and I love the look of Salukis. If I had a Sealyham, I could do earthdog stuff, and would train it for obedience. If I had a Saluki, I would just admire it and paint and sculpt it.
Julie Kinsey


----------

